# Samsung pokes fun at Apple’s Polishing Cloth by offering one of its own for free



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2021)

Apple had introduced a $25 Polishing Cloth last month alongside the iPhone 13 series – a cloth that barely offered anything over regular microfibre cloths you can grab for a fraction of the price.
It was thus met with quite the mockery despite selling quite well.

Samsung has now joined in the fun and is offering a cleaning cloth of their own for absolutely free, with an aim of showing how it’s done to Apple.
German site Galaxy Club reports that Samsung has been emailing Samsung Members app users to inform them about the said cloth.

The cloth measures larger than Apple’s at 20 x 20cm and can be availed through the Members app. Owners of any Samsung device can grab it and it will be delivered to your address free of cost.














						Samsung pokes fun at Apple's cleaning cloth, offers free one of its own
					

Samsung is now giving away a free cleaning cloth of their own in a limited quantity for free to poke fun at Apple's $19 Polishing Cloth.




					www.gizmochina.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2021)

Yeah, Like they dunked on Apple for removing the 3.5mm headphone socket then did exactly the same thing not long after.

Who exactly takes Samsung seriously anymore?


----------



## ixi (Nov 10, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah, Like they dunked on Apple for removing the 3.5mm headphone socket then did exactly the same thing not long after.
> 
> Who exactly takes Samsung seriously anymore?



Add to the list charger .

But then again, samsung provides innerphones, wireless charging for longer period.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2021)

In the past I got a free Gear VR set.

As far as I know @ the Apple side there is nothing free....Never...
And yet people keep buying it all, it does not matter what it cost....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 10, 2021)

Also $25 for *a* polishing cloth?

I can get a stack of 10 40x40cm microfiber towels for $11 and cut them to size and still have more than plenty to clean other things.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Also $25 for *a* polishing cloth?



It does


P4-630 said:


> a cloth that barely offered anything over regular microfibre cloths you can grab for a fraction of the price.
> It was thus met with quite the mockery *despite selling quite well*.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm just waiting for the Apple butt plug, be interesting to see how many they sell


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 10, 2021)

just had to slip that in, didnt ya @Tigger


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 10, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> just had to slip that in, didnt ya @Tigger


Why make Apple but plug, when they can make Apple porn book and sell it for 100 dollars? Oh wait...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> In the past I got a free Gear VR set.
> 
> As far as I know @ the Apple side there is nothing free....Never...
> And yet people keep buying it all, it does not matter what it cost....


their devices are idiot proof and easy for idiots to use. thats why most people buy them. also, in poorer countries its gets you clout.


----------



## Bones (Nov 10, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> just had to slip that in, didnt ya @Tigger


I see what you did there.... 

Apple right now *is* the butt of that and other jokes too.

$25 for a cheap, stinkin cloth that probrably didn't cost over a dime (If that much) or even a dollar to make. 
I guess it's the shipping cost for the cloth that makes it so expensive, right?


----------



## outpt (Nov 10, 2021)

Bones said:


> I see what you did there....
> 
> Apple right now *is* the butt of that and other jokes too.


All the way to the banks


----------



## skizzo (Nov 10, 2021)

As much as I grew to like Apple in the 2000s and basically up until the last few years...this stuff is such a turn off. I particularly liked their Mac Pros because they were such a popular and well configured system for doing audio....practically every studio I've been in was using a Mac Pro model. It's bad enough their laptops and desktops prices get more insane each generation. But the accessories are out of fucking control! $1000 for fucking monitor stands, $700 casters, $25 microfiber cloths.....(inspired by Tiggers post lol) next up $500 butt plugs shaped like an Apple because at least that way you can mean it when you say Apple is sticking it up your rear. The apple's stem will be extra long as a safety measure for retrieval in case it ya know....gets sucked in too far  


*in fairness I just had to look up this microfiber cloth. it is selling for $19 on Apple's store. So idk if they lowered it a bit due to the backlash or if the $25 was an rounded up exaggeration or what. Regardless both prices are still too much and the arguments/complaints hold. I also see it is selling so well its sold out until January they expect?! Either there are LOT of morons out there or Apple just didn't expect that many morons to buy it and didn't make very many to begin with.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 10, 2021)

I just use my shirt.. I am typing on an iPhone right now, but I am not that hardcore. I’m not even a fanatic or even remotely fanatical. I haven’t owned any other phones except a GS3 from eons ago. Not sure what I will go with next.. probably another iPhone because I am weak.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2021)

To be fair, iphones just work, that is the plus point. too many different Androids, too many different versions of the Android OS, slow updates too. Myself, i have used and don't mind both. I wish they'd bloody stop removing the 3.5mm jack though, on both.


----------



## outpt (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> To be fair, iphones just work, that is the plus point.


I use iPhones only as does the wife. We never buy any “extra “ junk which usually is for the clueless.


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 10, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can get a stack of 10 40x40cm microfiber towels for $11 and cut them to size and still have more than plenty to clean other things.



Yea but it wouldn't have the apple logo on it so what's the purpose of that?  How will people know I have lot's disposable income if they don't see the apple logo?  Ho will people know that I am better than they are without seeing the apple logo on my tech?  What kind of world would we live in?


----------



## Mescalamba (Nov 10, 2021)

As owner of rather expensive TV from Samsung.

Dont mind their marketing and other business.

STAY AWAY AND NEVER EVEN THINK ABOUT IT.

They absolutely incompetent company, that straight up lies about what their HW can do and when they break it with FW upgrades, they are unable to fix it. Provided it wasnt broken by design, which most likely it was.

IMHO price for being too big. It seems that moment company becomes too large for its own good, they start to just not being able to do anything properly.


----------



## Totally (Nov 10, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah, Like they dunked on Apple for removing the 3.5mm headphone socket then did exactly the same thing not long after.
> 
> Who exactly takes Samsung seriously anymore?


This.

Next quarter, Samsung Galaxy Fabric, $24.99.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> To be fair, iphones just work,


I mean android does JUST work too
sure its got a lot of settings under the hood but you dont need to touch any of that to get it working


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> I mean android does JUST work too
> sure its got a lot of settings under the hood but you dont need to touch any of that to get it working


yes, turn it on, it works, but no denying the menus are more complex on Android.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> yes, turn it on, it works, but no denying the menus are more complex on Android.


How??
Ive used an andorid for ages so im a tiny bit biased
but iphone is Far form eaisier to use i get stuck trying to use any iphone ever


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> How??
> Ive used an andorid for ages so im a tiny bit biased
> but iphone is Far form eaisier to use i get stuck trying to use any iphone ever



I think you are biased. I have used both, rooted and jailbroke both, flashed roms on many androids, so have good knowledge of both, and i still think android menu setups are more complicated, think why more women use iphones, and not because of the looks. Imo it's because they are easier to use.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> hink why more women use iphones, a


I tend to not use Sterotypes to work out what phone is more complicated
I think if you give someone an android and tell them how to use it they will be fine
Just like an iphone


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 11, 2021)

Let's just say that a stupid polishing cloth isn't going to convince me to buy either Apple or Samsung. I purchase products for other reasons.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah, Like they dunked on Apple for removing the 3.5mm headphone socket then did exactly the same thing not long after.
> 
> Who exactly takes Samsung seriously anymore?


To be fair, samsung actually kept the jack in many of their product lines


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> I tend to not use Sterotypes to work out what phone is more complicated
> I think if you give someone an android and tell them how to use it they will be fine
> Just like an iphone



Well after a quick google, it's not a stereotype, more women us ios than android. fact


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 11, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Well after a quick google, it's not a stereotype, more women us ios than android. fact


yes but then you are using the steroyotype of women do not understand tech to say that ios is less complicated and easy to understand


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> yes but then you are using the steroyotype of women do not understand tech to say that ios is less complicated and easy to understand



i am saying it's a fact that more women use ios. nothing to do with understanding the tech, i never said it is. you are putting words in my mouth, and implying i think women are stupid for using iphones. listen, the FACT is for whatever reason which they choose, women are more likely to pick a iphone than a phone running android, end of.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 11, 2021)

That's one of the reason why I've always referred to iPhone buyers as iSheep, a piece of crap cloth for 25 bucks and they are lapping it like honey up only serves to reinforce this image of them. Also, with Samsung, at the very least, when you buy their phones, they usually come with bundled accessories, or promo rebates that can be used to offset purchase of other accessories. Like when I'd gotten my Z Flip 3 5G, I'd paid about 35 bucks for a pair of Buds2 after offsetting a Samsung only rebate. Does Apple offer anything like that?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> That's one of the reason why I've always referred to iPhone buyers as iSheep, a piece of crap cloth for 25 bucks and they are lapping it like honey up only serves to reinforce this image of them. Also, with Samsung, at the very least, when you buy their phones, they usually come with bundled accessories, or promo rebates that can be used to offset purchase of other accessories. Like when I'd gotten my Z Flip 3 5G, I'd paid about 35 bucks for a pair of Buds2 after offsetting a Samsung only rebate. Does Apple offer anything like that?



Exactly the same can be said of Samsung buyers, who will blindly upgrade every year to a new phone they don't need and probably some can barely afford. Most phone owners are probably guilty to a certain degree of exactly this. How many people do you think are paying £50/month or more to own a high end iphone or samsung s21? i bet a hell of a lot.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 11, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Let's just say that a stupid polishing cloth isn't going to convince me to buy either Apple or Samsung. I purchase products for other reasons.



to be fair to apple, their new 5nm soc's are insanely powerful and produce no heat basically. I am loving my ipad mini i got last month for only $460. 5nm, and when I play a demanding game like hearthstone, it doesn't even get hot. its insane. if i play hearthstone on my samsun a30 phone my phone gets insanely hot. the speakers on it are also top notch, i didn't know such tiny speakers could sound so good.  as much as I hate Apple I have to admit I like the secure ecosystem, protected appstore, and everything 'just works' is a true statement. i have been having fun with it. 

it does tick me off it only came with 64gb storage. that alone almost made me give middle finger to Apple, its almost 2022 ffs. but I need a powerful secure little device for work, so eh. this will do, and also do some games and netflix on the side.  plus being the new 5nm soc, it should last me 4-5 years with consistent secure updates.  android can't give me that, unless I go with the pixel 6 I guess, but I want a bigger screen. ipad mini size is just perfect to me.


----------

